# Interior Design for Silver's Vivarium



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

:lol: 

Still 8 weeks before I get the viv but I've been doing a bit of internal designing...just a rough sketch (obviously). Just have to see if I can create the tree...


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Should look cool, quite an adventurous plan


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

I love the rock... looks like a giant wave crashing into the viv :lol: :lol: But yeah sounds groovy..


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

"Sounds groovy" 

:? Have we gone back to the 60's or is this now an Austin Powers Movie?

Austin Powers: Ride that Pink Pony!

:lol: 

I'm going to play with paper mache :lol:


----------



## Ace (Feb 20, 2006)

dunno about paper mashe it will absorb any water and go crappy. look into expandable foams and epoxy resins. either that or household plaster with a couple of coats of yacht varnish over it (thats what i am using in my vivs that i have almost finished). these finishes should last a lot longer.


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

Actually PVA glue is watertight and if the structure is then waterproofed using Yacht varnish it should be fairly solid. Someone experimented with the paper mache outside with different coatings and they lasted surprisingly well :lol: 

Might have a look at plaster but not sure how easy that will be to actually mould into shapes...


----------



## Ace (Feb 20, 2006)

fair enough. i wouldnt have thought it would have worked but then again i have never tried it. if your using plaster its best to use something to mold around such as a rough shape made out of wire pin mesh.


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

I need wire mesh for the paper mache too :lol: I'll see how much the plaster is while I'm there though. Maybe I could give both a go and test them :lol:


----------



## millar (Apr 10, 2006)

paper mache is a gr8 idea, neva thot it, gonna make anothr hide now i hav th idea in my hed, thnx!


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

:lol: 

I'm thinking of making a little food bowl holder for my geckos as well, every time I take the bowl out the sand fills the hole it was in and the geckos are constantly kicking sand into it :roll: :lol: can keep the sand away from the edge of the bowl that way - won't stop them kicking it in though!


----------



## Blazey (Apr 30, 2006)

*wire mesh...*

something came into my head when reading this. Could you possibly use bandages coated in plaster to wrap around the wire mesh shapes? then coat with ur pva glue and yacht varnish and whatever else u think of. They made casts for broken bones with bandages and plaster dont they and that stuff is mighty sturdy 

Just a little idea that made me wonder....


----------

